# Problems burning CD's on Windows Media Player



## lilsis7 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am trying to burn Music CD's from Media Player. My music is selected and I hit 'start burn'. It then will ask me for a disk. It has one in it, but keeps asking for a blank one. I have put 6 different brand new CD's in there and I get the same message. I have tried everything, but it just won't recognize the fact the CD is blank... I wanted to burn the CD's for a road trip!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## lilsis7 (Mar 4, 2009)

The link does not work could you please try again?! Thanks!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#

they have changed the page 
click on the on this page and follow the dropdown instructions


----------

